# Montar estação meteorológica



## jpsp (1 Mar 2008 às 16:09)

Boa tarde,

sou novo neste fórum e gostaria de saber que estação meteorológica me aconselham a comprar para montar em minha casa. o meu problema é que não tenho possibilidade de fazer um abrigo pois moro num prédio de 3 andares que não tem varandas. por essa razão é que estou a pedir aconselhamento.


cumprimentos
jpsp


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2008 às 19:34)

Olá, *jpsp* !
Isso depende quase totalmente das tuas disponibilidades financeiras.
Se queres ter os resultados mais fiáveis, aconselho-te a colocares a tua estação no telhado, pelo menos 1,5 m acima dele, num mastro de antena e com o sensor da temperatura dentro de um radiation shield, para que fique protegido da radiação solar.
Depois, podes escolher diferentes estações, tens estações desde os 80 € aos 7000 €, é só escolheres a que mais te convém e a que preferes.
Neste caso, para um prédio, aconselho-te a comprar *La Crosse*, que tem uma boa relação qualidade/preço e já é bastante razoável, sendo alguns modelos bastante bons e ainda *Oregon*, havendo algumas que são melhores do que as *La Crosse* e outras piores, mas acho que a *La Crosse* acaba por compensar mais, pois fica mais barato e a resolução do pluviómetro é de *0,1 mm* em alguns casos e de *0,5 mm* na maior parte dos casos, enquanto que nas *Oregon* tens *1 mm* de resolução, o que é um ponto negativo dessa marca.
Depois destas, mas num patamar mais elevado, tens as *Davis*, indiscutivelmente melhores, alguns modelos permitem a medição dos raios UV e da radiação solar e já trazem um radiation shield incluído, enquanto que nas anteriores marcas terás de comprar um, ou então, terás de o construir, pois é um instrumento muito importante para teres uma boa medição da temperatura do ar.
Para começar, acho que uma que vá até aos 400 € já é óptima, com o tempo vais descobrindo coisas novas e aprendendo mais.
Quando quiseres evoluir, podes comprar uma melhor, mas é apenas um conselho.

Fica a sugestão.

Um abraço !


----------



## jpsp (1 Mar 2008 às 19:47)

Boa tarde, 

obrigado pela ajuda!
eu queria gastar prai ate 80€. montar a estação no telhado é uma boa ideia mas eu preferia montar os sensores na parede mas não sei se os resultados ficam muito fiáveis. gostaria assim que me aconselhasse uma estação que rondasse os 80€ e queria saber se os sensores são à prova de água pois se ficarem na parede vão estar descobertos. eu vi esta estação à venda no dechatlon e não sei se é grande coisa

http://www.decathlon.pt/PT/ws-900-9881194/


Cumprimentos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2008 às 20:11)

Montar os sensores na parede não é muito aconselhável, mas não é só por isolar o sensor, é porque vai apanhar sol e vai inflacionar a temperatura medida.
Para além disso, o sensor não deve ficar exposto à radiação solar.
Até aos 80 € é muito difícil, só mesmo estações que pouco dão para medir.
Uma boa estação passa bem disso e parece-me que se consegue arranjar uma melhor do que essa da Decathlon por um preço mais alto, mas parece que compensa.
Há ainda outra questão, é que em Portugal as coisas são muito caras, muitas vezes compensa mais mandar vir do estrangeiro, mas em quantias destas talvez a diferença não seja muita, apesar de não compensar muito.
Ainda por cima, muitas das lojas ficam pelas regiões de Lisboa e Porto, pelo que o produto irá sofrer uma adição de taxas de transporte, talvez de uns 15 €.


_De qualquer forma, aconselho esta:_

La Crosse WS1600 (*141,00 €*)*

* O preço é relativo de loja para loja.

A isto devem somar-se os portes de 10 ou 15 €, mas se preferires podes ir directamente à loja, se calhar em caminho, não me parece que venhas a Lisboa de propósito. 
Dificilmente arranjas uma estação com todos estes instrumentos por um preço mais baixo.
Esta tem termómetro + higrómetro + anemómetro + pluviómetro.
Voltando à parte da colocação, não aconselho muito a localização numa parede, para além de que não vais ter valores de vento nem de precipitação nada bons se os medires ao lado de uma parede.
Devias colocar o sensor de termo + higro dentro de um radiation shield, o que custa por volta de 100 €, mas podes não o comprar para já, já que a conta vai ficar cara, por muito barata que seja a estação.
Fica o aviso de que os valores medidos podem é não ser os mais fiáveis sem o radiation shield.
Terás de arranjar um sítio onde o sol nunca incida, senão os valores medidos irão ficar deturpados, sendo que, mesmo assim, nunca serão medidos de forma perfeita.

Se não queres mesmo gastar mais de 80 €, vai ser muito difícil arranjares uma estação, a não ser que só meça temperatura e humidade ou pressão, quanto muito.
Esta que te recomendei efectua medições de temperatura, humidade, vento e precipitação e faz registos de valores no histórico, mas não permite ligação ao PC.


_Fica um link da La Crosse WS1600:_

http://www.gem51.com/verproduto.php?id=3777&fam1=6



Espero ter sido esclarecedor.


Cumprimentos.


----------



## jpsp (1 Mar 2008 às 22:02)

Boa noite,

muito obrigado por toda a informação dada.
eu queria gastar no máximo 100€ no total mas para ter uma boa estação estou a ver que vai ser necessário mais dinheiro



Cumps
jpsp


----------



## jpsp (3 Mar 2008 às 22:06)

Boa noite, tenho um higrómetro analógico em casa e gostaria de saber se a precisão dentro de casa é quase idêntica como se tivesse na rua. Pelos menos quando chove o higrómetro marca sempre 90 e tal % e às vezes 100%.


Cumprimentos
jpsp


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2008 às 23:09)

jpsp disse:


> Boa noite, tenho um higrómetro analógico em casa e gostaria de saber se a precisão dentro de casa é quase idêntica como se tivesse na rua. Pelos menos quando chove o higrómetro marca sempre 90 e tal % e às vezes 100%.
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos
> jpsp



A resposta é não. Dentro de casa não há tanta humidade relativa como fora mais que não seja pelo motivo da casa estar aquecida (maior temperatura, menor humidade relativa). Agora acho estranho registares humidades relativas tão altas dentro de casa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2008 às 19:25)

A humidade relativa do ar é tal como a denominação sugere, é bastante relativa ao local onde é medida.
Dentro de casa pode estar menos humidade, a mesma humidade ou até mais humidade do que na rua, tudo isso é muito relativo.
Por isso, não é muito fiável medir a humidade relativa dentro de casa, pois não corresponde à tendência de evolução da humidade relativa no exterior.
O interior de uma casa é um local isolado onde as condições são totalmente diferentes daquelas que são verificadas na rua. A tendência de evolução da temperatura interfere imenso na tendência de evolução da humidade relativa nesse espaço, de tal forma que não nos podemos guiar pela humidade relativa medida no interior de uma casa, deve haver isenção e imparcialidade nas observações que fazemos.


----------



## João Esteves (4 Mar 2008 às 21:32)

A humidade relativa no interior de uma habitação será naturalmente diferente do valor da humidade no exterior. A humidade nunca será tão alta em dias chuvosos ou com nevoeiro nem tão baixa como nos dias quentes e secos de verão (felizmente para nós  ).
O único parâmetro meteorológico que é indiferente ser medido dentro ou fora de casa é a pressão atmosférica, que será sempre a mesma, a não ser que tenhamos uma casa pressurizada (como o interior de uma aeronave).


----------



## lsalvador (5 Mar 2008 às 16:24)

jpsp disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> muito obrigado por toda a informação dada.
> eu queria gastar no máximo 100€ no total mas para ter uma boa estação estou a ver que vai ser necessário mais dinheiro
> ...



Oi, para não gastares muito procura no Ebay, na Europa, mas os melhores negocios são sempre dos EUA ou de Hong Kong, mas podes ver esta estação.

WS2300 a 95€

Os transportes da Alemanha custam em media cerca de 20/22€.

Tambem tens esta do representante da LaCross em França.

nouveauxobjets com um custo de transporte abaixo dos 20€.

Tens aqui outra estação que custa 99€ USB-TOUCHSCREEN-Wetterstation-Regen-Windmessung com um custo de transporte apra portugal de 9,99€


----------

